# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  मोती को जाग्रत करने का मंत्र

## superidiotonline

मूल मंत्र :

ॐ चन्द्राय नम:

----------


## superidiotonline

बीज मंत्र :

ॐ श्रां श्रीं श्रौं स: चन्द्राय नम:

----------


## superidiotonline

वेद मंत्र :

ॐ इमं देवाऽसपत् न ग्वं सुवध्वम् महते क्षत्राय महते ज्येष्ठयाय महते जानराज्यायेन्द्र स्येन्द्रियाय इमममुष्य पुत्रमुष्यै पुत्रमस्यै विश एष वोऽमी राजा सोमोऽस्माकं ब्राह्मणानां ग्वं राजा॥ इदं चन्द्रमसे न मम॥

----------

